# Anyone tried the Poulan Pro 21-Inch 208cc LCT Gas Powered Single Stage Snow Thrower



## Pinky679 (Dec 1, 2010)

I am looking for a solid reliable snow blower for my home in Northern Chicago suburbs and saw the Poulan Pro 21-Inch 208cc LCT Gas Powered Single Stage Snow Thrower. I liked what was written about it but could find no reviews of anyone who has used it or even an earlier model (only 2 stage Poulan snow blowers.) Has anyone ever tried this one or know anything about how good Poulan is for single stage snow blowers compared to other name brands like Toro and Yard Machine?

thanks


----------



## 04ram1500 (Nov 10, 2010)

I have never used one of their snow-throwers, however I did own one of their weed trimmers. I was far from impressed. No matter how many times I took it apart and fixed it something else would break. That brand is nothing but cheap garbage IMO.


----------



## 18lmslcsr (Jan 20, 2007)

My brother had the Gold series thrower and used it for years.

C.


----------

